# who's gonna buy it



## fbrem (Mar 3, 2011)

has anyone seen this....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paphiopedilum-hangianum-var-NS-23cm-/160552823494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2561b1aac6

is that a kid's hand or a monster of a flower. How about making a Paph. Alexej with a 23cm NS hangi and a 30cm NS roth!!!! That could make a monster parvi coryo hybrid.

Forrest


----------



## Shiva (Mar 3, 2011)

Not me!


----------



## etex (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW- that is one giant flower!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 3, 2011)

with a giant price tag to match!


----------



## Marc (Mar 3, 2011)

It's big, and I wont buy it


----------



## nikv (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought the same exact thing the other day when I first spotted that auction on eBay. Who's gonna buy it? 

Out of curiousity, what do hangs go for in countries where they are legal?


----------



## Marc (Mar 3, 2011)

nikv said:


> I thought the same exact thing the other day when I first spotted that auction on eBay. Who's gonna buy it?
> 
> Out of curiousity, what do hangs go for in countries where they are legal?



A German paph breeder sells young plants in a 6.5cm pot for 29,- euros.


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2011)

When we take fishing pics, one would hold the fish away from body to make the fish look bigger/impressive. 
There could be a large space between flower and hand.

Some of the other items looked pretty cool though.


----------



## Dido (Mar 3, 2011)

nikv said:


> I thought the same exact thing the other day when I first spotted that auction on eBay. Who's gonna buy it?
> 
> Out of curiousity, what do hangs go for in countries where they are legal?



just looked at a jung one. About 2 - 3 years old seedling. 

He is offered for about 23$. 

Have a young one and a Hybrid Armeniacum X Hangianum it flowered the last time 2 years ago

By the way did you see the armeniacum from this seller.

Oh well this chinese guys. He has often nice cyps. 

But china would not help me, he should be in germany


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 3, 2011)

> is that a kid's hand or a monster of a flower.



The seller says 'hand of a lady behind the flower'. oke: But still a whopper nonetheless... 



> Out of curiousity, what do hangs go for in countries where they are legal?



I take it you mean excluding Vietnam and closer Asian countries..?


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 3, 2011)

I would love that plant. Beautiful form, and think of what could be done with such large blooms for hybridization.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 3, 2011)

nikv;268630
Out of curiousity said:


> I've seen seedlings here in Canada for $30-$50. I can't remember for BS plants
> 
> 
> FREE INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING THOUGH! WOOOT WOOT


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 3, 2011)

"Feed me Seymour" comes to mind
I thought gasoline was high! WOW!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 3, 2011)

That offer has been on Ebay for many weeks now. Imagine the poor guy who buys it, only to have it confiscated by customs...............


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2011)

nikv said:


> I thought the same exact thing the other day when I first spotted that auction on eBay. Who's gonna buy it?
> 
> Out of curiousity, what do hangs go for in countries where they are legal?


$1200! No problem! 
In vietnam very cheap! In Canada I got some hybrids $35.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 4, 2011)

nikv said:


> Out of curiousity, what do hangs go for in countries where they are legal?



I paid about $70 for mine. Two growths with one flowered. Now the new growth is bigger then the flowered one and it has three more shoots coming up. No flower for me yet.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2011)

That's a big one. You hardly ever see them that big here! :ninja:


----------



## koshki (Mar 4, 2011)

_Pay no attention to that lady behind the curtain (of flower)!_


----------

